# Discharge 10 days after giving birth, normal?



## Hobbyfarmer

Dollie had triplets 10 days ago. The babies and her are active and eating/drinking normal. A few days ago I noticed an amber reddish discharge from her vulva. It sticks to her tail and has been more noticeable the last few days. If everything else looks great should I be concerned? Hopefully this is normal.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Discharge after kidding is very normal. Most does start "leaking" about 1-2 weeks after kidding.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

sounds normal. 
take her temp to be sure. also if there is foul smell back there that is not normal and indicates infection. It does sound normal thou.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very normal...you want to see that...it means she is cleaning out...
Smell for infection...you will know.. it stinks.... they have a discharge for 2 weeks or so after giving birth.... :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd

I swear, all of my girls this year seemed to *drain* longer than they should. But they have all quit eventually and no one has had an infection. ChaCha's tail still gets dried blood on it and it has been over two weeks.
So I am thinking this is normal.


----------



## xymenah

It has been six weeks since mine kid and they still have a tiny bit every few days. No infection though so its normal. I guess I notice it more then most since I milk from behind and all I get to stare at is goat butts.


----------



## liz

xymenah said:


> It has been six weeks since mine kid and they still have a tiny bit every few days. No infection though so its normal. I guess I notice it more then most since I milk from behind and all I get to stare at is goat butts.


 :laugh: Sorry...but that was funny!

My does will have discharge for the first 2-3 days, then look clean and have it start up again a couple days later and will continue to have discharge for up to 3 weeks...then again for a day or 2 at around 5-6 weeks past. Totally normal.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

Thanks everyone. This was exactly what I wanted to hear! What a relief. It seemed like a silly question but I love this doe and would have worried it I hadn't asked.


----------



## luvmyherd

That's what we're here for :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks everyone. This was exactly what I wanted to hear! What a relief. It seemed like a silly question but I love this doe and would have worried it I hadn't asked.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## pubgal83

This place is awesome. I went on a search to find about this as well and found this thread. My doe seemed to have stopped and then started back up again today and it has been 13 days. So relieved to see its normal, I was very worried because she was the only one I didn't see pass the after birth and my mind quickly started thinking the worst. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sweetgoats

I know that can be pretty scary at first. I remember when we started Kidding 12 years ago, I was so worried when I say it then I found out it was normal.


----------



## merede4

best way to clean the discharge, just looks nasty on a white goat


----------



## milk and honey

Best way to clean goat butts... Have an LGD!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

